# stuck between two manufactures for speakers.



## Evilsizer (Apr 4, 2008)

im looking at some Cadence kevlar 5.25 or MB Quartz which all seem to be a polypropylene cone. some in the home audio say polypropylene cones are not so good. kinda hard to make up my mind the MB's are about $20 more then the cadence.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

Evilsizer said:


> im looking at some Cadence kevlar 5.25 or MB Quartz which all seem to be a polypropylene cone. some in the home audio say polypropylene cones are not so good. kinda hard to make up my mind the MB's are about $20 more then the cadence.


I love my MB Q's. Can't remember which ones I got but they were the top of the line. That absolutley sound great. The tweeter was very high pitched but I was able to tone that down with the Zapco amp I have.


----------



## earthtodan (Mar 13, 2010)

MB Quart makes excellent speakers, but the metal tweeters are shrill and a lot of owners end up trying to tone them down somehow. Keep in mind that when listening to speakers in a store, you're in a full-size room that gives the sound a chance to diffuse. A car is a small environment with lots of glass at head level, which emphasizes the highs. I'd go with a speaker that has a silk tweeter, or some other fiber. It might sound a little flatter in the store but once you put in in the car it will shine.


----------



## Evilsizer (Apr 4, 2008)

well the MB's im looking at are no the the Q's, they are no listings for Q's in 5.25. there are the ones im looking at
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_16687_MB_Quart_RUA_213.aspx
mainly because of how thin they are, would allow more space in the speaker pod. these are the cadence im looking at
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_20823_Cadence_ZRS55KS.aspx
mainly because of the cone material and the tweeter. i think these are another option
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_20441_Boston_Acoustics_S50.aspx
and so might these, if i can find top mount depth.
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_21894_JVC_CS-ARS500.aspx
while a bit more these are some others i have been considering but need to find one that knows if they will work
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_19644_Infinity_Kappa_509cs.aspx
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_22111_Boston_Acoustics_SC50.aspx
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_13689_Pioneer_TS-C130R.aspx
the kappa's according to crutchfield wont fit in the E39 door's the boston SC50's will. i didnt see the pioneer TS-c130R listed at crutchfield...

what ever happened to that one guy making 6.5in door pods for the E39... last i recall reading he stopped doing it but i cant find the thread any more, the 6.5in door pod would open up alot of options.


----------



## earthtodan (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't heard most of those speakers, but I had a pair of Kappas once and they made my head hurt from the dry midrange and midbass - definitely recommend against them. If I had to pick from that list I'd go with the Cadence based on the tweeter type and the brand name. That's just my guess though.


----------



## Jamze132 (Mar 25, 2010)

Focal if you can afford it.


----------



## TimMWorkman (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with the Focals very good speakers. The difference with MB's is the crossover. The MB Q's crossover will beat them all. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody experimented with just a speaker upgrade driven by the stock business cd in my case in a 2002 e39? Been looking at the BSW speaker upgrade package from this forum's supporter but on the fence how they will play out if I upgrade amp down the road.

There is a guy posting he is doing a run of e39 6.5" panels for anyone interested, less then $100 for a pair.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Hooray! said:


> Anybody experimented with just a speaker upgrade driven by the stock business cd in my case in a 2002 e39? Been looking at the BSW speaker upgrade package from this forum's supporter but on the fence how they will play out if I upgrade amp down the road.
> 
> There is a guy posting he is doing a run of e39 6.5" panels for anyone interested, less then $100 for a pair.


We have lots of members here and on other forums that are happy with just the Stage 1 upgrade. Many have also added a subwoofer and many more are waiting for our PnP amplifier upgrade.

We also offer a 30 day guarantee so you can give them a test drive and see if you like them. No red tape if you decide the upgrade is not for you :thumbup:


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have lots of members here and on other forums that are happy with just the Stage 1 upgrade. Many have also added a subwoofer and many more are waiting for our PnP amplifier upgrade.
> 
> We also offer a 30 day guarantee so you can give them a test drive and see if you like them. No red tape if you decide the upgrade is not for you :thumbup:


I'm planning to fix the rear door vapor barrier issue and wonder can I purchase just the rear tweeters now and then the rest later on when and if I pull those panels apart? What is the PnP amp upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Hooray! said:


> I'm planning to fix the rear door vapor barrier issue and wonder can I purchase just the rear tweeters now and then the rest later on when and if I pull those panels apart? What is the PnP amp upgrade?


Unfortuantely we do not currently sell those tweeters as pairs.


----------

